# Fish Lake 1/30/21



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Headed to F.L. Sunday morning, arrived late, (8:00am) temp was -1. Headed out to my "Honey Hole" spot to find I'm not the only one that has pinned the location. 


Ice was 10"+ with 4" of snow on top. One of the first times I've seen snow on the ice. Usually the wind keeps it from sticking around. Drilled the holes, set up the Vexilar and bingo! fish were there. 


I'll cut to the chase. Between two of us, we didn't even get as much as a nibble!:shock: Spoke to a couple guys heading off the ice that had limits and they said as soon as the sun hit the deck, the bite stopped. 

That's the first time in 25 years I've been skunked at the lake. Now its game on for my revenge.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Don’t feel bad, I love Fishlake but it will never have the same appeal ever again.
2020 has changed it, and many other places, forever.
Powell will never be the same after 2020.
The Gorge, sadly, is next.
Humans don’t ruin everything, but too many humans do.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Huh?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

MrShane said:


> Don't feel bad, I love Fishlake but it will never have the same appeal ever again.
> 2020 has changed it, and many other places, forever.
> Powell will never be the same after 2020.
> The Gorge, sadly, is next.
> Humans don't ruin everything, but too many humans do.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

BC,
Let me guess.
You fished/camped at FL in the 70’s/80’s?
You have beach camped on a beautiful sandy beach at Powell without other boats setting up within eyesight?
You have caught incredible fish at the Gorge without another boat within a half mile?
If you answered ‘yes’ to any of these, then you CLEARLY will understand my post.

Finnegan, how about you?
I am not a pessimist, I am a realist whose heart hurts to see precious places ruined by too many people.

I was simply letting ‘Taxidermy’ know I understand the bummer it is to go to such a special place as FL and not have the trip turn out as planned.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Welp, some friends and I are trying it out on the 13th. I hope I'm not "disappointed" in the experience. 


FWIW, the reports I've heard from FL have been that it has been comparatively slow.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Welp, some friends and I are trying it out on the 13th.


Wait. What? Oh hell.....

If you see a guy NOT in a tent, leave me the hell alone!! 

FWIW -- I camped at Powell this year on a really nice beach. The only other boat in site was my brothers. He was with me. We found solitude. :noidea:


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

That is good PBH, how would you feel about Powell if every time you went there you could not find a solitude beach to camp on?
I’ll bet you would miss those times( unless you like camping with strangers more than I do?).


There is a website called WaynesWords, it is a forum/website dedicated to people who love Lake Powell.
When you have some time to kill go on there and read some of the horror stories.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Cat,
I hope your trip goes well and the fishing treats you excellent, I can’t wait to hear your report.
I will be down there this sat, my wife and I will be helping The Utah chapter of Disabled Outdoorsman get disabled folks and their families out on the ice to hopefully catch a few fish.
I will report back on how the fishing treats them all.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Wait. What? Oh hell.....
> 
> If you see a guy NOT in a tent, leave me the hell alone!!


Ok, will do, but I'm getting my second Rona vaccination the day before and I might be in full zombie mode by then. No promises on behavior.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

MrShane said:


> BC,
> Let me guess.
> You fished/camped at FL in the 70's/80's?
> You have beach camped on a beautiful sandy beach at Powell without other boats setting up within eyesight?
> ...


First time ice fishing Fishlake was a month ago. It was a fantastic experience in which I literally texted my wife, and I quote "I'm having the ****ing time of my life here". End quote.

Most solitude I ever found on Lake Powell was my last trip. Didn't see but 3 other kayaks and a few motorboats in the course of ten days. Previous trips before then, about 6 years before, were madhouses. As I mentioned in a previous post last year, we actually rappelled down a pour over next to a porn shoot.

I love me some solitude and saw the increases in public land use last year but I still love the places the same. I just have to go deeper into the backcountry or get creative with timing to find solitude. I also have learned to recognize it's hard for me complain too much when all of us have a role in the growth in use.

Point being: solitude is great but Fishlake on a busy day is also great. I can't wait to introduce my soon to be daughter there for her first ice fishing trip. The only question remains if she'll be strong enough to sit up right and hold a pole next January at 10 months old. I have faith.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

MrShane said:


> ... how would you feel about Powell if every time you went there you could not find a solitude beach to camp on?


Shaner -- at some point you have to look at yourself in the mirror and ask yourself what you are doing wrong. Maybe you only need to adjust expectations?

We've all had those bad trips. We had a houseboat park literally right on top of our camp over a Labor Day weekend. Yep, I was pissed. But what should I have expected when going on one of the busiest weekends of the year?

Solitude is there, if you really want it. You probably won't find it on holiday weekends or at the easily accessible beaches, like Lone Rock, Padre, or even Rock Creek. Heck, even this year the lake was busy in October -- but we still found solitude, and lots of fish!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Powell fishing is top notch!
It is my favorite walleye fishery in Utah, and Powell walleye don’t even get big like Deer Creek, Starvation, or Utah Lake walleye.
But, I still prefer to fish that beautiful reservoir called Powell!!
And I’m sure you and Backcountry are right, I do need to adjust(lower) my expectations of finding solitude wherever I go....


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

MrShane said:


> BC,
> Let me guess.
> You fished/camped at FL in the 70's/80's?
> You have beach camped on a beautiful sandy beach at Powell without other boats setting up within eyesight?
> ...


I've been camping at Fish Lake since the 70's/80's and look back really fondly to the days my family would low up the snow machines and sleds and spend the weekend up there in the winter before roads were plowed. But, my attitude towards those New Year's trips we take in there every year hasn't really changed...I still love them even though the roads are plowed and the lake is more accessible.

And, every time I leave Powell, I can't wait to get back...every time. I boat there in the summer to swim and play and the water and fish it in the spring and fall...Yeah, I have been irritated more than once at people around us or on the water, but Lake Powell never disappoints me. I spend a fair amount of time reading wayneswords and have even spent some time with Wayne himself.

My suggestion to you is to do one of two things: 1) Change your attitude and find a way to enjoy those places even if the use is up...don't let someone else ruin your trip 2) Explore; find new places where you can find the solitude you seek. Utah offers those places, but you might have to avoid those more popular places to find it.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

MrShane

There are several places I mourn for as solitude becomes fleeting. It does suck.

I think my response was more about 2020 being responsible, especially regarding Fishlake. The place has been on my radar before I even had ice fishing gear. The lore for that place is downright legendary. I just happened to give up on solitude being possible at most places like that which have paved roads. Utah has pushed front country solitude into the realm of difficult to find for the last 10-15 years. It's been a long process.

Lake Powell....I started opposite of where most seem to have on this forum. I started recreating there after it was already popular and I was always resistant to playing in such a place. I considered it despoiled. That opinion has changed over the decades to something more positive and that came from the unexpected solitude that can be found there from late October to March. The solitude I found was borderline frightening as I was paddling solo and cruising many days at 10-12 mph with a kayak sail in pretty rough chop. And there was the time I bailed after paddling from Lee's Ferry to Bullfrog area when my wetsuit froze solid and I decided paddling onto Wahweap was unwise. I haven't had that type of solitude and adventure/uncertainty in too many places. I never expected that at Lake Powell and those trips hold a dear place in my life, especially as my adventures begin to decrease as I start my late in life job as a househusband. 

I hope you find the solitude you crave as I fully appreciate that desire and it's benefits.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was simply letting 'Taxidermy' know I understand the bummer it is to go to such a special place as FL and not have the trip turn out as planned.

I never expect to have a great catch rate wherever I head to fishing. If I do have a wonderful trip, I remember it very well.


----------

